# 1961 Ariens instruction/parts manual



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I know we had a bunch of 1961's come up recently, saw this on eBay figured someone may be interested...
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321631256037


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

He's got a 1960 parts manual and a lot of Snowbird stuff too. Hm.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked up a package deal from a guy a few weeks ago, orig dealer ad/brochure, owner warranty card, envelope, engine manual, and sno thro manual from 1962. They are great to have when you have one of these old machines. I framed the dealer ad and hung it in the shed right over where I keep the blower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

We already have this manual! 
Steely Tim got a copy of it with his 1961 model 10M-L35,
and he scanned it and emailed me the scans..(thanks Tim!)

I then converted it to a .pdf and listed it on the Ariens page with the
update from yesterday..just email me for a copy! 
Scot


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Ray we do have this one PDF'D now like Scot mentioned. 

I just need the snow, maybe Tuesday


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I know Scot has them all, I just was thinking if someone wanted an original copy, it's a cool piece to add to your collection...


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Scot, do you have all of the Snowbird ones he has up for sale?


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Ray.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I won the bid and received the manual today in mint condition, amazing!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad you got it Ken!! You needed a nice original manual to go along with your collection of classics! Good stuff buddy


----------

